
Ask HN: Which are your favorite subreddits? - gits1225
Mine:<p><pre><code>  1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;LifeProTips&#x2F;
  2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;changemyview&#x2F;
  3. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;AskReddit&#x2F;</code></pre>
======
bpg_92
These ones for fun:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/](https://www.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MemeEconomy/](https://www.reddit.com/r/MemeEconomy/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/trebuchetmemes/](https://www.reddit.com/r/trebuchetmemes/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/)

------
013
Mostly used to pass the time.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ANormalDayInRussia/](https://www.reddit.com/r/ANormalDayInRussia/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Documentaries/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Documentaries/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/itsaunixsystem/](https://www.reddit.com/r/itsaunixsystem/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/KenM/](https://www.reddit.com/r/KenM/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/tiltshift/](https://www.reddit.com/r/tiltshift/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/tooktoomuch/](https://www.reddit.com/r/tooktoomuch/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/UnethicalLifeProTips/](https://www.reddit.com/r/UnethicalLifeProTips/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/youdontsurf/](https://www.reddit.com/r/youdontsurf/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/youtubehaiku/](https://www.reddit.com/r/youtubehaiku/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxadmin/](https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxadmin/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/](https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyprogramming/](https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyprogramming/)

------
allthing
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians)
is moderated well and has fantastic answers from very knowledgeable people,
just a great community.

Also, /r/BadEconomics is good as well.

------
cynede
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Idris/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Idris/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Gentoo/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Gentoo/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/dependent_types/](https://www.reddit.com/r/dependent_types/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/LearnJapanese/](https://www.reddit.com/r/LearnJapanese/)

------
sotojuan
[https://www.reddit.com/r/BikiniBottomTwitter/](https://www.reddit.com/r/BikiniBottomTwitter/)
as someone who was a huge Spongebob fan as a kid.

------
ChrisGranger
[https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/](https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/FirefoxCSS/](https://www.reddit.com/r/FirefoxCSS/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/)

------
downrightmike
[https://imgur.com/r/combinedgifs/](https://imgur.com/r/combinedgifs/)

~~~
__sharp
or
[https://www.reddit.com/r/combinedgifs/](https://www.reddit.com/r/combinedgifs/)

------
lanius
I just found out about this recently:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ilikthebred/](https://www.reddit.com/r/ilikthebred/)

The premise is poems written in intentionally misspelled and simple English to
mimic animals' inner thoughts. I find them quite whimsical. I wonder if this
would be done the same way in other languages?

------
neverminder
[https://www.reddit.com/r/nootropics](https://www.reddit.com/r/nootropics)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/guitar](https://www.reddit.com/r/guitar)

------
whack
Shameless plug: I hate visiting my various favorite subreddits manually, so I
built a service that automatically emails their top content to you everyday.

[https://gitlab.com/whacks/daily-
reddit/blob/master/README.md](https://gitlab.com/whacks/daily-
reddit/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
__sharp
Why not just use reddit as intended, subscribe to only the subreddits you're
interested in? Isn't that the whole point of reddit, to aggregate all the
types of content you're interested in?

~~~
whack
Fair question.

1) I dislike the fact that the Reddit aggregator mixes together all the
content from the different subreddits. I like having them segregated, with
equal "airtime", on a single screen

2) I dislike the fact that I have to manually visit Reddit everyday, in order
to "not miss out". If I didn't visit the site yesterday, then I have to make
up for it today by sorting by week, instead of day, which will then show me
lots of duplicate content which I've already seen. There's no easy way to just
get the top content from day-X

3) This is more subtle: Suppose you visit Reddit everyday at noon, during your
lunch break, sort by top:day, and then never visit it again for the rest of
the day. This means that you will never see any posts which were posted in the
couple hours before noon, because they haven't had sufficient time to rack up
the votes. You can miss out on a significant amount of content this way

------
cm2012
/r/whowouldwin

God I waste a good amount of time writing about fake battles.

------
omnipath
Almost all pokemon related sub-reddits (too many to list).

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Marvel/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Marvel/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/](https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence/](https://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/justnomil/](https://www.reddit.com/r/justnomil/)
(Honestly, some of the most messed up people in normal day to day lives. The
mil...)

And a couple of nsfw ones I won't bother naming.

~~~
eigenstuff
Upvote for justnomil!

------
nunez
1\. [https://reddit.com/r/consulting](https://reddit.com/r/consulting)

2\. [https://reddit.com/r/android+apple](https://reddit.com/r/android+apple)

3\. [https://reddit.com/r/dallas](https://reddit.com/r/dallas)

4\. [https://reddit.com/r/nyc](https://reddit.com/r/nyc)

5\.
[https://reddit.com/r/politicaldiscusssion](https://reddit.com/r/politicaldiscusssion)

------
akbarnama
[https://www.reddit.com/r/philosophy](https://www.reddit.com/r/philosophy)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/books](https://www.reddit.com/r/books)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/anarchy101](https://www.reddit.com/r/anarchy101)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/astronomy](https://www.reddit.com/r/astronomy)

------
lainon
[https://www.reddit.com/r/DrugNerds/](https://www.reddit.com/r/DrugNerds/)

------
pmp301
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IOT/](https://www.reddit.com/r/IOT/) mine!

------
EnderMB
As a British person, one of my favourites lately is:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/CasualUK/](https://www.reddit.com/r/CasualUK/)

With all the doom and gloom in the UK at the moment, it's nice to go somewhere
on Reddit and talk about what supermarket has the best meal deal, dodgy crisp
flavours, and excellent examples of queuing.

------
johnwheeler
[https://reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards](https://reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards)

[https://reddit.com/r/cringe](https://reddit.com/r/cringe)

[https://reddit.com/r/cringepics](https://reddit.com/r/cringepics)

------
claudiulodro
I always like to go read
[https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/](https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/)

Most of the advice is not very good and is given by students still in
university, but it is some entertaining high drama.

------
g0tham-
Here are the first few that come to mind, enjoy!

r/nosleep

r/battlestations

r/LifeProTips

r/UnethicaLifeProTips

r/PersonalFinance

r/nootropics

------
Doppio
[https://www.reddit.com/r/InsightfulQuestions/](https://www.reddit.com/r/InsightfulQuestions/)

------
mohitmun
My personal favourite is /r/DepthHub

> DepthHub gathers the best in-depth submissions and discussion on Reddit. You
> can use the DepthHub as an alternative front page with high quality
> discussion and inquiry. For more on the theory of DepthHub

Follow this multi. You can also create copy and remove sub you don't want

[https://www.reddit.com/user/redtaboo/m/depthhub/](https://www.reddit.com/user/redtaboo/m/depthhub/)

List of all sub in this multi

/r/AcademicPhilosophy

/r/Anthropology

/r/Ask_Politics

/r/AskAnthropology

/r/AskHistorians

/r/askphilosophy

/r/askscience

/r/AskSocialScience

/r/badhistory

/r/changemyview

/r/cogsci

/r/CredibleDefense

/r/DaystromInstitute

/r/DepthHub

/r/Foodforthought

/r/geopolitics

/r/LetsTalkMusic

/r/linguistics

/r/moderatepolitics

/r/neutralnews

/r/NeutralPolitics

/r/philosophy

/r/PhilosophyofScience

/r/Scholar

/r/slatestarcodex

/r/TheoryOfReddit

/r/TrueAskReddit

/r/TrueFilm

/r/truegaming

/r/TrueReddit

/r/WarCollege

------
panic
[https://www.reddit.com/r/WeatherGifs/](https://www.reddit.com/r/WeatherGifs/)

------
prakashk
In addition to the programming/tech-oriented subreddits:

    
    
        r/neutralpolitics
        r/todayilearned
        r/nottheonion

------
akashpaul
r/VaporwaveAesthetics

r/Outrun

r/catastrophicfailures

r/holdmybeer

r/holdmyredbull

r/contagiouslaughter

r/nevertellmetheodds

------
quiq
[https://www.reddit.com/r/OSHA](https://www.reddit.com/r/OSHA)

------
swah
/r/golang

/r/oldschoolcool

/r/videos

/r/gifs

/r/the_donald

/r/diy

/r/lifeprotips

/r/nonononoyes

Opening subreddits from memory still the best way to nav reddit..

~~~
copperx
I wouldn't classify t_d as entertainment, more like depressing.

------
muzani
r/Productivity

r/GetStudying

r/Nootropics

r/getdisciplined

I remember this job interview once where they asked me my passion and I told
them it was, "Productivity." The interviewers replied, "Bullshit," both at the
same time. I guess they should have showed them my Reddit.

------
Lordarminius
Yeah right. I appear to be the only one who visit the NSFW subreddits ;/

------
staunch
/r/gonewild /r/honesty

lol

------
tmaly
reddit.com/r/golang reddit.com/r/programming reddit.com/r/funny

------
sgillen
Reddit.com/r/math

------
bheinzelman
r/flyfishing

r/legaladvice

r/AskReddit

